# Just got an iPhone, 17.50 a month, no data plan...need to block data



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

So I just got the EPP plan from rogers. For those who don't know it's a "secret" plan, not on their website, 17.50 a month for 200 anytime and unlimited evenings and weekends at 6pm. You have to be "corporate" though, but an airmiles card is all you need to get it.

Anyways I opted out of data and thought I could just block it on the phone, so I shut off 3G and Data Roaming, but now I'm connected to the edge network...

Which poses a huge problem what with the cost of data (I think it's 5cents a kilobyte when you're not on a data plan).

Can I block edge too, or do I have to call Roger's to get them to block it?

Thanks guys.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I am greatly amused by the fact that Rogers' "secret" plan is prominently featured on Fido's website as "Killer Deal."

It's as though they think we don't know they're the same company.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The Rogers and fido plans are very different.

To the OP, yes, call Rogers in order to block all data.



chas_m said:


> I am greatly amused by the fact that Rogers' "secret" plan is prominently featured on Fido's website as "Killer Deal."
> 
> It's as though they think we don't know they're the same company.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

I believe it's available only to new customers.
At least that's what I was told on 2 occasions by the Fido agent.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The agent makes more on new signups. And is wrong.



satchmo said:


> I believe it's available only to new customers.
> At least that's what I was told on 2 occasions by the Fido agent.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

AppleEnthusiast said:


> So I just got the EPP plan from rogers. For those who don't know it's a "secret" plan, not on their website, 17.50 a month for 200 anytime and unlimited evenings and weekends at 6pm. You have to be "corporate" though, but an airmiles card is all you need to get it.
> 
> Anyways I opted out of data and thought I could just block it on the phone, so I shut off 3G and Data Roaming, but now I'm connected to the edge network...
> 
> ...


So... I have an airmiles card. What do I have to do when I call Rogers? I'm currently with Bell...


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

HowEver said:


> The agent makes more on new signups. And is wrong.


Now why would two separate agents claim otherwise? Odds are that they're right.
In fact I checked a third time and again, no go.


----------



## zc11 (Jul 21, 2008)

satchmo said:


> Now why would two separate agents claim otherwise? Odds are that they're right.
> In fact I checked a third time and again, no go.


...or you were unlucky three times. There are many examples on this board of people being told the incorrect information repeatedly (such as "you can't buy an iPhone without a data plan"). Keep phoning, or insist that the agent look into it further because you've been told otherwise.

I would trust HowEver to know the various plans, rules, etc. more than I would the CSRs with whom you've spoken.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Couldn't you push them for 5pm evenings like Fido?


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

zc11 said:


> ...or you were unlucky three times. There are many examples on this board of people being told the incorrect information repeatedly (such as "you can't buy an iPhone without a data plan"). Keep phoning, or insist that the agent look into it further because you've been told otherwise.
> 
> I would trust HowEver to know the various plans, rules, etc. more than I would the CSRs with whom you've spoken.


Perhaps this is a Rogers thing...I was speaking to Fido agent, if that makes any difference.


----------



## treysik (Aug 27, 2008)

satchmo said:


> Perhaps this is a Rogers thing...I was speaking to Fido agent, if that makes any difference.


Because I am debating on getting an iPhone, I was at a Fido store yesturday here in Ottawa. The store representative told me the plan is for new and existing customers; however, they try and stop existing customers from switching if possible.

The thing with companies and their call center agents, you can get so many different answers. Sometimes it seems like agents are all trained differently and given different information. However, that is the typical story when large companies outsource and offshore to cut costs.


----------



## zc11 (Jul 21, 2008)

satchmo said:


> Perhaps this is a Rogers thing...I was speaking to Fido agent, if that makes any difference.


I'm with Fido and switched without issue. Don't give up. It should only take one phone call but, as Treysik mentioned, some CSRs just don't know and can't be bothered to find out for certain.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

17.50 comes with no caller I'd or text so add 11 bucks too


----------



## treysik (Aug 27, 2008)

Adrian. said:


> 17.50 comes with no caller I'd or text so add 11 bucks too


Comes with unlimited incoming text. But yeah, gotta add the package for outgoing text, call display and whatever else.

Its a good plan I think, if you dont need the data package. I would get my fiance this package. She is a text fiend though, so I would need to add outgoing text options. She doesnt use voicemail, so I dont need that. She does however, like call display.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Rogers and Fido have had unlimited incoming text for years.. I hate the way they try to make it look like it's a bonus feature in the new plans.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

To block data
#1 Call Rogers/Fido ask to the block it for you
# 2 How to disable data on your iPhone or iPhone 3G | ehPhone.ca - Canada's iPhone Home!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Really? "hate" ?

You know they're only stressing this (and it's 2500, not really unlimited, fwiw) because Telus and Bell charge for incoming, including spam texts.



kloan said:


> Rogers and Fido have had unlimited incoming text for years.. I hate the way they try to make it look like it's a bonus feature in the new plans.


----------



## treysik (Aug 27, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Really? "hate" ?
> 
> You know they're only stressing this (and it's 2500, not really unlimited, fwiw) because Telus and Bell charge for incoming, including spam texts.


Well, Bell doesnt charge me for incoming texts. Never has - and boy, I get A LOT of texts from contacts. Both on my business and personal cell accounts.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

treysik said:


> Comes with unlimited incoming text. But yeah, gotta add the package for outgoing text, call display and whatever else.
> 
> Its a good plan I think, if you dont need the data package. I would get my fiance this package. She is a text fiend though, so I would need to add outgoing text options. She doesnt use voicemail, so I dont need that. She does however, like call display.


Call display is a must in this day and age. For me I would rather be without a cell phone than call display because when you miss a call and don't know who it is that person usually asks "why the hell didn't you return my call". At least if you don't have a cell you circumvent that entire predicament. 

The only thing that really burns me is that everything ends up being 40 bucks. Even with the 17.50 plan its 40 bucks after the 11 dollar package bull**** fees and taxes.


----------



## treysik (Aug 27, 2008)

Adrian. said:


> Call display is a must in this day and age. For me I would rather be without a cell phone than call display because when you miss a call and don't know who it is that person usually asks "why the hell didn't you return my call". At least if you don't have a cell you circumvent that entire predicament.
> 
> The only thing that really burns me is that everything ends up being 40 bucks. Even with the 17.50 plan its 40 bucks after the 11 dollar package bull**** fees and taxes.


Oh I agree. Call Display is a must. It does suck after all fees that it adds up to that. Nothing we can do sadly. I guess just suck it up. I think this is the plan I will get her though.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

HowEver said:


> Really? "hate" ?
> 
> You know they're only stressing this (and it's 2500, not really unlimited, fwiw) because Telus and Bell charge for incoming, including spam texts.


I know why they're doing it, I still think it's stupid.

I've seen the ad for the $40/month plan.. which is a pretty lousy plan fwiw. On the ad they list 'unlimited incoming texts'. It's stupid, that's all. It's not a feature, it's standard policy.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I just talked with Fido and they told me about the $17.50 plan as well as a $20 plan that's similar but offers the free Fido to Fido/Rogers calling so that's the one I think I'll go with.


----------



## ajaybha2gava (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi, 

I decided to take the bait in the message about this really cheap plan. Here's the thing, you apparently have to call a Rogers Corporate person to go with the AirMiles option.


----------



## jophonston (Feb 20, 2006)

Hey Andrew,
Any more info. on the $20 plan or a link possibly? What exactly are the differences between the two plans? How much does it end up being with all the fees added on?
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I'll find out more for sure tomorrow as they were waiting for new stock to arrive when I stopped in at Fido yesterday afternoon but from what I understand its the same as the $17.50 plan only it adds free calling between Fido and Rogers customers etc. You still need to add the visual voice plan ($15) and the $30 data plan so all said and done incl tax its around 80 a month.


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

I had to talk to two reps, first time they wouldn't let me get the 17.50 plan, the guy was shocked that I knew about it (saw it on HowardForums). Second day me and my buddy went with more info, he was signed up by the guy who shot us down the night before, I was signed up by another rep at the same time.

I added the 15 buck smart phone value pack, which is the same as the iphone value pack but has regular voicemail instead of visual, because if you get visual voicemail it uses data and if you block data it won't work properly.

So my total cost with tax and BS fees is 45.20 a month, for unlimited eve/weekends at 6 pm, 200 anytime minutes, voicemail, caller id, "whocalled", 2500 outgoing texts...

Pretty good, I'm so scared about data charges still though, I called yesterday to get it all blocked, and after having the phone for less than 24 hours, with the phone turned OFF most of the time, and not clicking on anything that uses data I had somehow racked up 2.50 worth of data charges!!

The rep told me that if you open one safari page without a data plan then it'll be 30 bucks worth of data use!!

I hope they properly blocked my data...


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

*$17.50 plan update!*

I just got back with my new shiny black iPhone 16 gb black from Wireless Wave.

Rogers and and Fido both told me that they are now not allowed to sell an iPhone without a data package. I called bull**** and the lady (she was very nice) said, that they technically can but you have to sign a waver saying that all data charges in incurred are %100 your responsibility and you were aware of the intended use of the device etc and they need store manager approval on an individual basis. 

Apparently this is as of a meeting they had on Thursday. 

You can buy the phone if you will buy a data package and then you can cancel the data within 15 days hassle free. Nothing with Rogers has ever been hassle free for me so I declined.

I went to wireless wave and the guy was happy to sell me an iPhone with just voice.

So if anyone is having any troubles then go to wireless wave I suppose. 

The only difference between the Rogers and Fido plan (I got the Rogers cause they had no Fido phones left) is evenings and weekends start at 6pm and not 5pm. 

Anyways, I guess I will call Rogers tomorrow afternoon and get my data cancelled. 

Good luck,

Ps. the phone is beautiful. Get one!


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

I don't understand why some reps have no idea? I was at a mall in Toronto the other day, and saw a Fido Kiosk, and the SIGNAGE for the $17.50 was HUGE and visible from quite a distance when walking the mall. How do these other reps not know about this? when their own kiosks have gigantic signs promoting the $17.50 plan?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

MacGYVER said:


> I don't understand why some reps have no idea? I was at a mall in Toronto the other day, and saw a Fido Kiosk, and the SIGNAGE for the $17.50 was HUGE and visible from quite a distance when walking the mall. How do these other reps not know about this? when their own kiosks have gigantic signs promoting the $17.50 plan?



It just burns me that they are so sneaky as to tell you, you NEED data. Why don't they say well I would recommend it but there is a way of safely getting around having data.

Greed I suppose.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

They make practically nothing selling you the iPhone 3G without data, and it takes about 20 minutes or so of their time when they aren't selling anything else to anyone else. They're entitled to simply refuse the sale, if they want; nobody *has* to sell you whatever you like just because you want it a certain way.

If it really bothers you, order from Rogers using a phone instead of going to a store.




Adrian. said:


> It just burns me that they are so sneaky as to tell you, you NEED data. Why don't they say well I would recommend it but there is a way of safely getting around having data.
> 
> Greed I suppose.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

HowEver said:


> They make practically nothing selling you the iPhone 3G without data, and it takes about 20 minutes or so of their time when they aren't selling anything else to anyone else. They're entitled to simply refuse the sale, if they want; nobody *has* to sell you whatever you like just because you want it a certain way.
> 
> If it really bothers you, order from Rogers using a phone instead of going to a store.


They are getting a salary for being there. Just because it conveniences them doesn't mean I have to do it. 

Just because GM doesn't make as much money on a car without leather seats doesn't mean they are going to refuse the sale.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

You're right in a way. If they're going to sell it to you, they shouldn't tell you how to have it. But they simply don't *have* to sell it to you without data. And telling people who work on commission that salary is enough doesn't cut it. It's like going to a restaurant and not tipping. If you don't care about other people making a living where they work, you're being a pig. They aren't serfs, they're employees.



Adrian. said:


> They are getting a salary for being there. Just because it conveniences them doesn't mean I have to do it.
> 
> Just because GM doesn't make as much money on a car without leather seats doesn't mean they are going to refuse the sale.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

HowEver said:


> You're right in a way. If they're going to sell it to you, they shouldn't tell you how to have it. But they simply don't *have* to sell it to you without data. And telling people who work on commission that salary is enough doesn't cut it. It's like going to a restaurant and not tipping. If you don't care about other people making a living where they work, you're being a pig. They aren't serfs, they're employees.


And I am not their piggy bank.

I am all for them pushing for the data plan so they can make their commission. That is fine. But when someone says I dont need it or I cannot afford it and that is it I don't understand why they would just say you cannot get it without.


----------



## zc11 (Jul 21, 2008)

HowEver said:


> ...It's like going to a restaurant and not tipping. If you don't care about other people making a living where they work, you're being a pig.


Incorrect and a little bit of an extreme comparison.

1. Agreeing to pay $30/month for the next 3 years isn't anything at all like tipping. The rep obviously wasn't putting the customer's interests/requests ahead of his/her own. $1100 is a big chunk of change to spend on something that you don't want so that someone can get their "tip."

2. Not wanting a data plan has nothing at all to do with not caring about how the reps make their living.

3. Pig? Not at all necessary. Yes, you said "if," but that doesn't make it alright, IMO.

It appears that you lost your objectivity when reading or replying to the previous comments. I do agree with you that Rogers and Fido are entitled to refuse to sell you a phone. That said, though, are the kiosk reps actually told not to sell the phones without data plans? Why, then, are the phone reps given different instructions?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

zc11 said:


> Incorrect and a little bit of an extreme comparison.
> 
> 1. Agreeing to pay $30/month for the next 3 years isn't anything at all like tipping. The rep obviously wasn't putting the customer's interests/requests ahead of his/her own. $1100 is a big chunk of change to spend on something that you don't want so that someone can get their "tip."
> 
> ...


You have to learn to see past his stubbornness and sometimes crudeness.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The reps at the stores (except for the one or two Rogers corporate stores) do not work for Rogers. They work for small, independent companies run locally by small businesspersons. They're pretty harsh on commissions, and it's a pretty cut-throat business. That's why my advice was to use a phone to order. Quotas for phone reps are a very different thing, and it's supposedly more about customer service than sales, since you could be calling for a number of reasons. 

Additionally phone reps can give you credits (although rare for the iPhone but possible) and cut deals with you. You won't get that in most stores, unless your rep knows you or has some reason to go to bat for you, and knows who to ask and how to ask for it.

The restaurant comparison wasn't suggesting that anybody who doesn't want a three year contract including a $30 per month charge should pay it anyways. It was about treating people selling you stuff like human beings. If that's "losing perspective," I respectfully suggest seeking other advice than what you find in my posts.





zc11 said:


> Incorrect and a little bit of an extreme comparison.
> 
> 1. Agreeing to pay $30/month for the next 3 years isn't anything at all like tipping. The rep obviously wasn't putting the customer's interests/requests ahead of his/her own. $1100 is a big chunk of change to spend on something that you don't want so that someone can get their "tip."
> 
> ...


----------



## zc11 (Jul 21, 2008)

My opinion doesn't mean much, but I enjoy providing it, nonetheless.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

When it comes to cellular plans, it's best if you are in a position to negotiate (i.e. coming up on the end of your current contract).

I called Rogers about cancelling my service and moving over to Virgin. I told them based on my usage (100-150 minutes per month), I only needed a basic plan, and with Virgin I could get 200 anytime minutes + free caller ID + no system access for $20 per month.

Rogers matched it, and did one better. My current plan is:
200 Daytime
Unlimited Evening and Weekend (starting at 8pm)
Free Caller ID
No System Access Fee
$20 per month

They even offered free voice mail, but I declined (don't need it).

Unfortunately my wife vetoed the idea of an iPhone ($225 is better spent elsewhere). Ended up getting a pain-in-the-butt Samsung A516.


----------



## Visnaut (Jul 22, 2004)

HowEver said:


> They make practically nothing selling you the iPhone 3G without data, and it takes about 20 minutes or so of their time when they aren't selling anything else to anyone else. They're entitled to simply refuse the sale, if they want; nobody *has* to sell you whatever you like just because you want it a certain way.


Whatever happened to "the customer is always right"? The fact is, not only are they refusing sales if they don't result in a fat commission, they're lying to customers in order to earn it. That's where the line is being crossed.



HowEver said:


> If it really bothers you, order from Rogers using a phone instead of going to a store.


I did, only in my case it was through Fido since I wasn't going to waste over 100 Fido dollars. 

What sticks in my craw though is that out of the 4 sales reps at the Fido flagship store, 3 lied to my face about stock availability, eligibility, and data plan conditions. Do you think I care how much commission they're missing out on when they treat a long-time subscriber like that? Especially if, had they been doing their jobs right, they could have simply told me that since I was a new monthly subscriber, I couldn't purchase handsets in-store for 4 months.

Long story short, I can see their point of view, but it in no way excuses the p*ss-poor customer service it results in.



HowEver said:


> The restaurant comparison wasn't suggesting that anybody who doesn't want a three year contract including a $30 per month charge should pay it anyways. It was about treating people selling you stuff like human beings.


Oh I see. So I treat them with respect, but then they have the right to lie to me or refuse a sale? Apparently as customers we're not entitled to the same basic respect as the reps are, in your view.


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

ruffdeezy said:


> To block data
> #1 Call Rogers/Fido ask to the block it for you
> # 2 How to disable data on your iPhone or iPhone 3G | ehPhone.ca - Canada's iPhone Home!


Just looked at my usage and I had apparently sent 39kb and received 195kb. I have no data plan, as I had initially planned because more often than not, I am around wifi. If I call rogers to block data, does that mean I can't use wifi at all? or can I?


----------

